# Where to buy boots Meaford area



## DirtyDog (24 Apr 2007)

First off, I hope this thread (or something similar) hasn't been posted too many times, but I beleive this is particular enough to myself to warrant a new thread.

Secondly, although I've been issued a chit to switch over to the new GP boots, I havn't got one to allow myself my own personal choice of boots but I will work on that.  I'm not a bitcher or whiner but my lower legs just don't want to sort themselves out despite stretching, orthotics, and Viabrim soles.  I have very short legs and anything above a moderate march pace causes my legs to cramp up with shin splints instantly from stretching it out.  So, I figure since I haven't read a whole lot of good about any of the boots we're issued, that I'd try and get myself into a good aftermarket pair and see if that helps before my DP1 course starts in the next few weeks.  If the best in boots doesn't help any, oh well, i tried.

I would really rather not risk buy boots mail order without trying them on so I was hoping there might be places close to Meaford (I consider the GTA to be close) where I can go and maybe try out a set of Danners, SWATs, or Strykers.

Any suggestions?

thansk...


----------



## Thorvald (24 Apr 2007)

For Danners, try Lebaron or Tetragon (http://www.tetragon.ca/Products.cgi/search?category=Footwear).

Bass Pro might even have them (it would be on your way down the 400, so might as well stop in to be safe).


----------



## DirtyDog (25 Apr 2007)

Thanks.

I might try the Lebarons when I'm back hoem near Ottawa next time.  

I'm guessing bootsl ike SWATs are mostly mail order in Canada?


----------



## Thorvald (25 Apr 2007)

Nope, quite popular at some surplus stores.  Army Outfitters in Toronto seems to always have a ton of new boots in stock from Swats to other brands, can't hurt to check with them first.


----------



## SteveB (29 May 2007)

Bass Pro does carry Danners, they were priced exactly the same as LeBaron.  Last time I was in a LeBaron, Markham, their stock was limited.  I'm assuming you will want Acadias and you may want to call ahead.  Prices are pretty high and you can do a lot better on EBay.  Caution: I don't recommend buying boots on EBay unless you are buying a replacement of the same brand as you'll want to confirm fit for your first pair.

Steve


----------

